# Ok Seriously folks...



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Negative. How do they? Diagonally?


Well, you're 1/2 way there :laughing:

Horizontal.

There is a picture of a roughed in addition on this forum someplace....all piped and sideways boxes :blink:


----------



## tool junkie (Jan 30, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Well, you're 1/2 way there :laughing:
> 
> Horizontal.
> 
> There is a picture of a roughed in addition on this forum someplace....all piped and sideways boxes :blink:


Ground left or ground right? :blink:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Do you think they printed them this way by mistake?????????


All my Leviton ones are printed the _right_ way.


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

SonoranShocker said:


> "so yeah I installed all metal boxes in my house. I dont want my house to burn down because of those stupid plastic boxes!"


My answer:
Yeah I understand what you are saying. Untrained people who hack their own electrical work need all the protection against fire they can get. 

:clap:

Ground the way the customer wants it.


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

tool junkie said:


> Ground left or ground right? :blink:


When Horizontal it becomes *grounded side *up or down ? :laughing: but more important what way do you put the plate screws when horizontal ?


----------



## BigDa (Dec 29, 2007)

*ground down*

My bro-n-law claims that it is just a preference thing when I told him that the grounds should be down. He said he liked them better up. He finally agreed with me when he plugged in his refrigerator with the right angle grounded plug and the cord was stressed. Because it was upside down. :whistling


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

I understand the ground up argument, but until the appliance industry adopts this logical thought process:whistling, it has to be ground down. 

As far as horizontal mounts; Neutral Up:thumbup: 

and here I thought I was the only one that was Anal about the screw slot facing the right way. I was asked once why they have to be that way (slot vertical) and I said so the dust does not collect in it.:laughing: Customer though it made sense


----------



## BigDa (Dec 29, 2007)

*screw direction*

I am totally anal about the screw direction as well, but different than what you may expect. I have to do them random. When I see them line up perfectly(horizonal or vertical) it gives me a heart attack.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

> I tried to inform him about fire ratings and that they were perfectly safe,


 
Did you explain to him that plastic boxes are NON conductive?

Every time the cable enters a metal box there is a potential for a short circuit. NEVER with a plastic box.


----------



## georgiasparky (Mar 26, 2008)

*Ok, Seriously...*

Guys...instead of ground up or ground down, why don't you talk about something really important. Should the toilet paper hang over the front of the roll or the back? 

Once upon a time, I tried to install a floor receptacle with the ground down, but I didn't like the looks of the wire coming out of the box looping back over into the receptacle. I couldn't figure out how to put the cover on either.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

georgiasparky said:


> Guys...instead of ground up or ground down, why don't you talk about something really important. Should the toilet paper hang over the front of the roll or the back?
> 
> Once upon a time, I tried to install a floor receptacle with the ground down, but I didn't like the looks of the wire coming out of the box looping back over into the receptacle. I couldn't figure out how to put the cover on either.



You are gonna fit right in here Georgia! RIGHT IN!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

georgiasparky said:


> Should the toilet paper hang over the front of the roll or the back?


Yes.











:laughing:


----------



## Garasaki (Apr 25, 2008)

This thread is very dangerous...to a non-electrician homeowner like myself


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Garasaki said:


> This thread is very dangerous...to a non-electrician homeowner like myself



Just follow these rules and you'll be an ace electrician:
- Ground down
- Soldier the plate screws
- TP rolls off the top


I fell safer already - how about you?


----------



## Garasaki (Apr 25, 2008)

Will insurance cover my house if it burns down and I installed the toilet paper rolling off the bottom?? :sad:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Garasaki said:


> Will insurance cover my house if it burns down and I installed the toilet paper rolling off the bottom?? :sad:


Depends if you pull a Richard Pryor on it!


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

With the grounds up the screws MUST be horizontal. When the electrons fall out of the ground ,the screws are there to catch the strays before they contaminate the carpet.Vertically and they slide right thru.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Garasaki said:


> Will insurance cover my house if it burns down and I installed the toilet paper rolling off the bottom?? :sad:


Did you have a permit?


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

I attended a seminar today at the Alliant Energy Center in Berlin Wisconsin. Alliant is one of the largest suppliers of power in Wisconsin. All the receptacle outlets were installed ground down. There you have it. :whistling

The next time I do a job in the local paper mill, I will check the toilet paper rotation. :laughing:


----------



## leadarrows (May 26, 2004)

Any print pattern t paper has to hang over the front to show the pattern as it comes off the roll. If it hangs in the back it touches the wall.
Seems a no brainer to me.


----------

